# 2 Male Rats RSPCA West Midlands



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi

I foster for RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch (West Midlands Area)

Derek (Brown) & Rodney (White) are 2 friendly male rats, approx 12 months old.

They are in my foster care and looking for a new home after their previous owner felt she could not give them the time and attention they needed.

Derek is the more confident of the 2, but both are well handled and enjoy to come out and play.

Please contact me if you feel you can give them the forever home they deserve.

The cage can go with them if needed - donation required.

If you would like and more details, please let me know.

Many thanks, Faye


----------



## Ratchel (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm based in Tamworth if you still have them?


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ratchel said:


> I'm based in Tamworth if you still have them?


Hi, sorry, only just realised there was a reply!
These guys are still looking for a home!


----------



## Elfin (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't suppose you still have them?


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, yes, they are still looking for a home!


----------

